# Girly Gear



## tjk009 (Feb 15, 2007)

*matching....*

I'm fairly new to this archery deal, but there is certain flair for color, and all accessories and gear much match. We males are paying attention to the females, and it is a much kinder, gentler, and color coordinated sport. My six year old picked up on that one immediately.


----------



## MissMary49 (Dec 8, 2005)

Hey no problem, I will start.. here is a shirt I jazzed up with swarovski crystals


----------



## MissMary49 (Dec 8, 2005)

Then on my indoor gear I have everything black, except for one pink fletch. I tried the green, but I will change it back to 2 blacks n 1 pink . I think it makes for a good highlight of color with the gear. 
I also added the little iron-on rhinestone design on the quiver.


----------



## MissMary49 (Dec 8, 2005)

I got more.. Any other takers?? Post Up! :nod: Lets see it


----------



## De-Gurl (Feb 4, 2007)

I put some bling on my Cabela's hat. I don't want to do too much, as some of my stuff is used for hunting-bling could give away my position if it catches the light.

I do wear lots of pink with my camo. for now, that's as good as it gets.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

I saw a hat the other day that I thought was awesome. It was black, and in pink embroidered lettering it said;

"As a matter of fact, I DO HUNT LIKE A GIRL!​


----------



## Diamond (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm not into pink, but I definitely like to coordinate. Right now I have red, white and blue strings and cables and matching vanes. I picked up a ringer shirt (red with blue edging that I'm going to add to.


----------



## Diamond (Oct 20, 2004)

"As a matter of fact, I DO HUNT LIKE A GIRL!​[/QUOTE]

I made the mistake of wearing a shirt that said "Yes I hunt" to the zoo. A lady approached me and said "That's a dangerous shirt to wear to the zoo."


----------



## dkoutdoors_girl (Jun 26, 2007)

I have purple and white fletching on my arrows! Wanted pink but of course they didn't have it. As for the rest of my gear it's camo for hunting!


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

:embara::embara: I think I need to work on my feminine side a little more, I don't do any of that. :embara::embara:

I like what you did to your Martin shirt, that looks cool.


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

I didn't set up with any "girly" colors but I try to keep everything red and black - string is red and black, two black and one red vane on my arrows, red bulldogs, black or clear nocks, even the arrows are red and black. I also try to wear a red shirt or black shorts when I shoot.


----------



## MissMary49 (Dec 8, 2005)

hey you dont need pink to be girlie.. sounds like there's some pride in coordination goin on out there! :thumb: Some guys cant match if their lives depended on it :dizzy: right?


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

MissMary49 said:


> hey you dont need pink to be girlie.. sounds like there's some pride in coordination goin on out there! :thumb: Some guys cant match if their lives depended on it :dizzy: right?



HEY! I'm still reading this!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

2005Ultramag said:


> HEY! I'm still reading this!


:chortle:


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

2005Ultramag said:


> I saw a hat the other day that I thought was awesome. It was black, and in pink embroidered lettering it said;
> 
> "As a matter of fact, I DO HUNT LIKE A GIRL!​


I have a shirt that I got at Bass Pro that says that. There is nothing girlie about it though. There is a nice picture of a gal that shot a real nice buck on it. I am not much of a girlie girl but I do like to look nice when I shoot. When I hunt I think we all want to look alike. What I mean is we all want to NOT been seen at all. LOL


----------



## MissMary49 (Dec 8, 2005)

Baby Bow said:


> I have a shirt that I got at Bass Pro that says that. There is nothing girlie about it though. There is a nice picture of a gal that shot a real nice buck on it. I am not much of a girlie girl but I do like to look nice when I shoot. When I hunt I think we all want to look alike. What I mean is we all want to NOT been seen at all. LOL


 maybe people are mistaking what im looking for.Id like to see what all the women out there have to shoot, if any of you have anything extra girly to 'ruin' the sport for the men.. then its extra fun, but not required. i guess i just like to go against the grain.. how about posting your gear girls? (minus the girly if need be)

your female, you shoot.. thats good enough for me! :thumb:


----------



## MissMary49 (Dec 8, 2005)

BTW here are my 3D arrows. yes they are bright. Im new to shooting 3Ds so.... i figure i will need to find them first, before i worry about giving some one else something to aim at :laugh2:


----------



## longerbow66 (Feb 1, 2006)

MissMary49 said:


> BTW here are my 3D arrows. yes they are bright. Im new to shooting 3Ds so.... i figure i will need to find them first, before i worry about giving some one else something to aim at :laugh2:


Nice arrows are those blazers fletches? They are shaped kinda like them?


----------



## runningwolf (Jul 12, 2006)

How did you get your name on your arrows? Thats kind of cool!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

runningwolf said:


> How did you get your name on your arrows? Thats kind of cool!


I would guess she got custom arrow wraps :wink: right Mary?


----------



## MissMary49 (Dec 8, 2005)

longerbow66 said:


> Nice arrows are those blazers fletches? They are shaped kinda like them?


They are the new 'tiger' blazers, and the wraps made by onestringer :thumb:


----------



## huskerbabe (Jun 15, 2007)

*Im not a girly girl either!*

I have custom arrow wraps made by onestringer too. I had them made special for my bear hunt. They are orange with a growling bear head on the top and a guy in a treestand drawing a bow over a bear on the ground. My fletching is 2 yellow and one orange quik spins with a yellow nock, they are *****in'! 
I love to be an individual and hate that there are not enough women's hunting gear out there. Even just nice shirts with some camo on it made for women. Usually it is pink camo if anything and just because of that I will NOT wear pink! I am not against anyone that does, my daughter is into pink and black so I am getting custom arrow wraps for her like that. 
when we had our family photos taken, I had to sew my daughters and my outfits because no one makes anything like that! 

Speaking of does anyone know where I can get a pair of camo (not army) pair of shorts? And ones that dont come down to my knees or are daisy dukes!


----------



## love'n-archery (Mar 12, 2005)

Your arrows turned out really nice! I do not have a girly set up at all! My bow is camo, it has some rinstones on it but it came that way! It is an Elite Ice! Camo is not my first choice but I won the bow! It is a great bow! I should put more thought into vane color and stuff I guess! I will have to talk to my husband about this!!!!:wink:


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Nothing to girly for me..but I do have an interesting bow. I got my first Hoyt a bit back and of course had to have Jesse Broadwater strings made. I didn't care what color so told him whatever is there. Well, my bow is a 2003 green ultratec. And about the day my strings got to my house I got a call from Jesse asking if I like bright colors. Well, I opened the package and there were the brightest orange strings I have ever seen. It doesn't look half bad, Especially when it matched with my orange fletched ACE's. Other than that I just try to look half way decent at shoots..i might even comb my hair..ha


----------



## HRHMrsBrown (Dec 28, 2006)

It's *all* about the coordination!

My Trykon Sport is black, has the chrome limb pockets and cams, and then has graphite-grey limbs. It wasn't what I was planning on -- they looked black in the catalog -- but the combination is actually pretty slick. To that I'm adding grayish-black Thunderstorm arrows with two black vanes and a red index; a red-and-black custom sling; and a black Posten stabilizer.... Unfortunately, the bow shipped with yellow and black strings. That's *so* changing next pay day.

When I was in last, the owner of the shop was giving me a hard time about all the black. I just kinda chuckled and shrugged. He's a guy... what does he know?


----------



## sunshinec72 (Jun 16, 2007)

I am a huge fan of Charmed so I had arrow wraps made. Here are a few pics! BTW, my Trykon Sport is Blue!


----------



## runningwolf (Jul 12, 2006)

sunshinec72 said:


> I am a huge fan of Charmed so I had arrow wraps made. Here are a few pics! BTW, my Trykon Sport is Blue!


Those are SWEET!!! Thats so awesome! I want some now...


----------

